# EB Survivor Challenge 3



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 17, 2014)

Challenge 3:

TASK: Develop a 5 question sample exam and solution set for the new Magic Engineering Depth Exam to be offered by NCEES during the April 2015 exam administration.

COORDINATING INSTRUCTIONS: Each team will provide 5 questions that will be answered by the opposing team. The solution set must be sent to me so I can grade each team's performance. The scores will be averaged and the team with the highest average score wins.

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS: The questions must be solvable, and any necessary reference information must be provided. However, don't let that stop you from coming up with creative, challenging, and obscure questions.

Here is an example: What is the minimum diameter of a wooden broomstick given an 85th percentile wizard weight of 145 lbs and max fliying speed of 90 mph.

The answer would basically be determine the shear force of a 145 lbs point load on a simply supported wooden beam, determine the shear strength needed, size the beam accordingly.

A few items that might make good questions: Infusion rate of darkness into magical rings forged in the Fires of Mordor. Insulation thickness required of dragonproof armor to protect the occupant from dragon flames of X degrees. Determination of density of fairy dust needed to make a 200 ton ship fly. Stuff along those lines.

DUE DATE: Sample problems and solutions need to be PMed to me by 5PM EST WED 19 FEB 2014.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 17, 2014)

due when?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 17, 2014)

due date updated


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 19, 2014)

Must they be qualitative questions, or can we consider essay-style?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

pass...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 19, 2014)

Hmmm, both teams lose, both must vote off a member. PM me your vote by the end of the night.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

We just sent you some....


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 19, 2014)

Well since HBB exclaimed pass and Frozen Chosen submitted (though late).

Frozen chosen wins this round.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 19, 2014)

HBB should still answer. If they fail, they must vote off *another* member...


----------



## TESTY (Feb 19, 2014)

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Formal request to provide submission as I thought the deadline was CST, not EST. We have questions drafted.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 19, 2014)

Well hot damn my faith in this game has returned. I've got submissions from both teams.

Okay, I'll distribute the exams later tonight sometime after cub scouts.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Challenge 3:
> 
> TASK: Develop a 5 question sample exam and solution set for the new Magic Engineering Depth Exam to be offered by NCEES during the April 2015 exam administration.
> 
> ...





knight1fox3 said:


> Formal request to provide submission as I thought the deadline was CST, not EST. We have questions drafted.


I see EST, not CST. sounds like a disqualification to me


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 19, 2014)

I petition that due to injury we are allotted a grace period... it took them a long time yesterday to analyze my xray and typing is slow for me this week...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I see EST, not CST. sounds like a disqualification to me


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

This is not 'Nam. There are rules.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

Okay, questions (with answers removed) sent to opposing teams. Instructions given, make sure you spread them around to all the team members, I only sent them to one person from each team, because apparently, though I'm an admin, I can't send PM's to multiple recipients... anymore.... ahem, Knightfox, do I need to become an admin again and fix all this shit?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

more importantly, make sure KF knows the difference between EST and CST. oking:


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't worry, I capitalized East Coast Time when I gave him the instructions.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

For everybody's amusement, here are the questions:

Frozen Chosen's submission:

1) What is the average time for a unicorn to wipe a centaur's ass with his horn after partying with Fudgey with the following assumptions:
a) the 85% percentile unicorn,
b) centaur with BMI 26 (non-athletic build),
c) coefficient of friction of horn to ass is 0.5.

2) A cleric is attempting to produce color changing, paramagnetic mana. In fact, this cleric did so in Scotland on the banks of Loch Ness many many many years ago. Assume mana has the same mass and properties of nitrogen. Unfortunately, created mana had a half life of 3 nanoseconds, melted the cleric, his ooze fell into the water and completely destroyed any hope of the existence of prehistoric type creatures ("monster(s)") in the loch. Don't ask how, it's just that this is all true. How the hell can you still believe the Loch Ness Monster exists?

3) a wizard is flying on his broomstick and suddenly stops to avoid an obstacle. While flying in a downward direction at 35 mph, and assuming a deceleration rate of 11.2 ft/sc^2, his perception-reaction time is 2 seconds. the stopping distance (ft) is most nearly:

a) 118
b) 170
c) 213
d) 221


4) a wizard is flying on his broomstick along a straight path to a known stopping point at a downward grade of 5% and at 45 mph. the required stopping sight distance in order to not hit a dwarf which is 25 feet in front of the known stopping point, his stopping sight distance (feet) is most nearly:

a) 395
b) 420
c) 360
d) 370

5) Purple mana was created using a Froth's tongue in cerebral monostep time process displacements. How many witches had their skin surface temperatures increase more than 0.8 Kelvin once the reaction took place? Assume emissivity of 0.83 and wine cooler temperatures of 43 F.

The answer is most nearly:
1
2
5
10
93

HBB's submission:

*Question 1-*

You are scheduled to attend a massive Wizardly Gathering of 3200, but the group 40 wizards you are traveling with has ended up at the wrong location. Planned a head of time, those who have already arrived will preform the charm lumos in order to light the way for those traveling by broom and you see a 10 % sky glow in the distance and take flight in that direction. If the group’s maximum speed is 10 mph, how long will it take you to arrive? (all drag coefficients have been factored into the given speed)

*Question 2-*

It is well known that elves, after consuming a diet high in potatoes emit ‘elfin potato gas’ as a by product of digestion. Previously this gas, if captured could be utilized to energize the entire elfin village but was illegal because when processed, a toxic by product is produced that could be potentially harmful to other creatures and beings. Due to an energy crisis, the Great Governing Group of Creatures and Beings (GGGCB) has determined that if communities are willing to monitor the amounts of the by product, and establish practices that keep the levels down to a non-toxic and manageable level, they will lift the restrictions on the use of elfin potato gas. As an employee of the GEVA energy company, you have been tasked with meeting the GGGCB requirements as well as been elected to serve on a panel of peers to establish standard protocols. Modeling after previous human standards, and knowing that GEVA energy will not be the producer, what scope would you model GEVA’s calculations under?

*Question 3 (essay):*

discuss 1 or more different methods for evaluating the energy requirement for scattering a planetary mass at sufficient velocity to overcome gravitational attraction. This pertains the amount of energy required to destroy Princess Leia's home world, Alderaan.

*Question 4: *

Using a warp factor of 7, calculate the number of days required to reach Alpha Centauri (4.3 light years away). Bonus points for number of days to reach the Andromeda Galaxy.

*Question 5:*

What is the atomic weight of Adamantium?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Okay, questions (with answers removed) sent to opposing teams. Instructions given, make sure you spread them around to all the team members, I only sent them to one person from each team, because apparently, though I'm an admin, I can't send PM's to multiple recipients... anymore.... ahem, Knightfox, do I need to become an admin again and fix all this shit?


Sounds like operator error to me. 

Most of the issues I've fixed are due to this thread being in the "games" section.



NJmike PE said:


> more importantly, make sure KF knows the difference between EST and CST. oking:


Oh I know the difference good sir. I just mis-read it on my phone.

Similar to how I trust you know the difference between winning and losing? You know.....since your team has lost the first two rounds? Because they couldn't follow instructions? oking:



Sapper said:


> Don't worry, I capitalized East Coast Time when I gave him the instructions.


The instructions are not the issue. I fault the game administrator for selecting a time when most people are picking up their kids and/or just getting home from work (regardless of CST, EST, etc.). Survivor fail. I think EG agreed with me on this one.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, gotta make it happen, nobody said it would be easy... in reference to the deadlines for submission. I mean, you had two days, waiting till it's time pick up the kids is your fault, not mine.

But, I'll make future submissions more convenient, like 3 AM Alaska time.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I fault the game administrator for selecting a time when most people are picking up their kids and/or just getting home from work (regardless of CST, EST, etc.). Survivor fail. I think EG agreed with me on this one.


No one said you had to wait until the last minute to submit your answers.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I fault the game administrator...


Didn't Dex fault an admin once?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I fault the game administrator...
> ...


No. I called the owner a dumbass.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I fault the game administrator for selecting a time when most people are picking up their kids and/or just getting home from work (regardless of CST, EST, etc.). Survivor fail. I think EG agreed with me on this one.
> ...




ummm... if I read correctly, Sapper didn't have anyone's answers at 5:11 so stop your bickering and poking at it all...

... and get off my lawn.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


We all had a good laugh at that one.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


no way. we submitted on time. It's not my fault he's still using dial up.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


awww... are you sure that you read the clock right? see the big hand would have been pointing to the big twelve and the little hand would have been pointing to the big five...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Hey, gotta make it happen, nobody said it would be easy... in reference to the deadlines for submission. I mean, you had two days, waiting till it's time pick up the kids is your fault, not mine.


LOL. If that's going to be the mindset of the game where deadlines are unreasonable, the game won't last long. And furthermore, there are only 2 contributing members on our team presently. Including the one posting this. 



roadwreck said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > I fault the game administrator for selecting a time when most people are picking up their kids and/or just getting home from work (regardless of CST, EST, etc.). Survivor fail. I think EG agreed with me on this one.
> ...


I didn't wait until the last minute. In fact, I was in a wormhole when I made the submission. Therefore time did not exist.









engineergurl said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

Things I don't have time for: That.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Things I don't have time for: That.


lusone:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

On a side note, when is the athletic portion of this survivor game going to kick in?

&lt;-----day 53 of P90X-3

And we have a cross-fit trainer on our team...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

What about a game of thrones spot...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...




You say that like there's something wrong with it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


no, not at all. just expect to be sitting and waiting to download.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

> LOL. If that's going to be the mindset of the game where deadlines are unreasonable, the game won't last long. And furthermore, there are only 2 contributing members on our team presently. Including the one posting this.


Now, now, now Kfox, you know deep down that two days to come up with some random funny bullshit question about magical engineering is more than reasonable... and as far as the two guys participating, okay, vote the others off, kind of the point.

I'm not sure exactly why there is as much animosity on this game as I am sensing, but I'm just trying to have fun... if it's not fun, we can scrap it... trust me I never get offended when a game idea doesn't work out, it's just for fun, no need to waste time if it sucks.. we'll move on to something else.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

As far as the bickering between the teams, I thought that was kind of part of it. If it's too much I can back down.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Totally innocent on my part


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 20, 2014)

No, good natured competitive bickering is fine, but I'm sensing a general lack of interest and even annoyance at the timelines to do tasks. My thing is I don't want this game to drag out for 4 months, so I'm trying to move it along at about tw challenges per week or so, that alone will put it ending in about 2 months.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

Those that complain, myself included, will eventually lose their spot on the EB.COM Island. The game is set up fine.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sapper said:


> > LOL. If that's going to be the mindset of the game where deadlines are unreasonable, the game won't last long. And furthermore, there are only 2 contributing members on our team presently. Including the one posting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all playful banter IMO. I think the game has been fun so far and the constraints are fine. My previous comment was with regard to the submission time, not the duration. 2 days was more than enough. Using 5pm as a time slot I thought could have been improved upon, hence my corresponding comment.

My point being, we actually put some work into our questions and planned to review and submit later that evening (we like to maximize brainstorming time). Both previous challenges carried end of the day deadlines and I just blatantly assumed challenge 3 was the same. It was my bad not seeing that there was a time frame (whether it was EST or CST) attached to this deadline.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> As far as the bickering between the teams, I thought that was kind of part of it. If it's too much I can back down.






Sapper said:


> No, good natured competitive bickering is fine,




For sure! What's the matter McFly? CHICKEN?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

What'd you call me?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> My point being, *we actually put some work into our questions *and planned to review and submit later that evening (we like to maximize brainstorming time). Both previous challenges carried end of the day deadlines and I just blatantly assumed challenge 3 was the same. It was my bad not seeing that there was a time frame (whether it was EST or CST) attached to this deadline.


I'm refusing to answer question #1 as it is vague, has poor grammer &amp; spelling, and is overall a poorly written question.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm an engeenir... no an enjineer... no an engineer... that's it. Wasn't aware I was being graded on my English skills. With that said, not a vague question at all my friend, it is actually quite simple.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 20, 2014)

oh and Sapper, yes it's all good fun bickering... you don't have to worry until we all stop talking to each other... lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2014)

We're like kids. Worry when we are quiet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 20, 2014)

Or when threads disappear...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Or when threads disappear...


LOL! I was just going to type this. Beat me to it. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope Sapper doesn't make us wait 8+ weeks to find out our results...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh and the instructions said "get me an answer" that means PM not post here? correct? just making sure!


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

and yes, I'm mostly being facetious


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 21, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Okay, questions (with answers removed) sent to opposing teams. Instructions given, make sure you spread them around to all the team members, I only sent them to one person from each team, because apparently, though I'm an admin, I can't send PM's to multiple recipients... anymore.... ahem, Knightfox, do I need to become an admin again and fix all this shit?


Does each team member have to submit their own answers, or do we answer as a team?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 21, 2014)

We were planning to submit as a team. Time frame will be no later than 9am on 8/22, Singapore time. 



engineergurl said:


> I hope Sapper doesn't make us wait 8+ weeks to find out our results...


And if that is the case, we must ensure that NJMike has to wait at least 2 weeks longer than that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> We were planning to submit as a team. Time frame will be no later than 9am on 8/22, Singapore time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you, my friend are also a PCSer. you wait with me or


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 21, 2014)

No, at first I figured each person submit, and I'd average the scores, but I don't think I was clear on that, and the truth is you'd all work on this together anyway, so all the answers would be the same, so just team submission is fine.

And, I have no intention of thinking about this in 8 weeks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 21, 2014)

Answers submitted. 9:53 pm Greenwich Mean Time


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 21, 2014)

And the winner is...... The Frozen Chosen with 75/100.

HBB score 60/100. Any and all requests for rescore will be summarily denied. Any objections will be ignored. I will post each teams answers and my scoring remarks in a few minutes.

HBB, need you to give me a name within the next 24 hours or so. Vote off the weak link... I think RG needs to go, for passing, but that's just me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 21, 2014)

HBB's answers and my comments and scoring:

*#1 ANSWER:*

That would depend on if the centaur ate a high fiber diet, as well as his willingness to utilize his arm or a jackaloupe to clean the poop and blood off the horn. _*Since the opposing team failed to supply an answer for this, who cares what you wrote, I can only guess it is correct.... that being said, yours was extremely weak, so 1/2 off for that. 10/20*_

*#2 ANSWER:*

Who said we ever believed it existed? All we were tasked to do is make everyone vote for us, which we did… remember… we won the challenge? _*Same as number 1, 10/20*_

*#3 ANSWER:*

Why did the wizard stop to avoid the obstacle? The wizard is flying on a broom which would have a significant amount of maneuverability and very few limitations. If the wizard’s perception-reaction time is 2 seconds, unless the obstacle was another wizard that apparited in front of the first wizard, the broom stick flyer would just swoop and avoid the obstacle. With that said based on the SSD table in the Roadway Design Manual the calculated distance is 246.2 feet and the design distance is 250… since the perception-reaction time given in the problem is 2 seconds, not 2.5 seconds which is what is utilized for the table this; the problem is not clear as to if the perception-reaction time should be included; and everyone knows this should be a DSD problem, and not have anything to do with stopping at all, we pick the answer closest to braking distance which is A. _*Umm, doesn't matter that it SHOULD have been a DSD question, it was a SSD, and the answer is most nearly 221', so 0/20*_

*#4 ANSWER:*

Grade "(also called *slope*, *incline*, *gradient*, *pitch* or *rise*) of a physical feature, landform or constructed line refers to the inclination of that surface to the horizontal."

Downward grade should not be factored since we are calculating a flying object and the air has no surface per say… At 45mph the SSD (design) is answer C 360ft … who cares how far the dwarf is from the original destination? _*Gotta agree with you here. I'm giving you full points despite the solution key... 20/20*_

*#5 ANSWER:*
Mana is usually gathered in one of a few different ways:

Gathering power from the land itself. Most Mages in magic picture a certain spot from their memory, like mountains or an island or beach (...etc) and accumulate the magic in their mind. From there they can shape it into spells. This is shown through the tapping of lands for mana. The same is true for witches and wizards. The question is contradictory in that mana generation does not require a predefined amount of individuals possessing magic capabilities. Furthermore, an ambient temperature was not provided as an initial condition therefore a temperature rise over nominal cannot be accurately determined. Since the option "none of the above" is not present, the answer is most nearly 1. _*Full points, amswer is compatible with the solution key. 20/20*_

_*TOTAL = 60 / 100*_


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 21, 2014)

Frozen Chosen's Answers and my comments:

1. Not enough information. Light output of lumos charm is unavailable. On that notion, we select C

_*No, the solution set has a very clear answer to it.. 0/20*_

2. The MERM (magical emission reference manual) has a note pertaining to this particular situation. It references the published report "Invalidation of Reports Citing 'Elfin Potato Gas' as a Toxic By-Product" which can be found electronically in Cleric Knovel. This publication was created through the research of high ranking clerics, magical beings, and other creatures found in Narnia, Middle Earth, and on Magic The Gathering cards. It rebukes the GGGCB study as being one-sided due, mainly, to the report being funded solely by the "Elves are putrid scum" group (primarily dwarves). And the author of the study only cites two sources for his claims - a Magic 8 ball and a Cracker Jack box. Neither Mattell nor Frito-Lay would comment when questioned on the matter. Knowing this, the panel of peers sees no reason to deviate from the efficient and environmentally friendly 'Elfin Potato Gas' as an energy source. After a unanimous decision, the panel was sunset and went to lunch at Cracker Barrel. _*Love it... don't care what the solution set says, you get full points on this one. 20/20*_

3. Protesting this question as it has no magic-related basis

_*fair enough, but since it wasn't really a humorous response, 1/2 credit, 10/20*_

4. Assuming the starting point is Earth, 4.61 days

Bonus points: 7,405.1 years

_*Goddamn, yeah, that's close enough for me 20/20. Bonus... well, since your answer differs by about 2000 years from the solution I'll give you 5 points.*_

5. 304.47 _*Fine with me, no answer was provided in the solution set and I have no flipping clue. So 20/20*_

_*TOTAL = 75*_

_*YOU WIN.*_


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

seriously, we lost by 5 points?

At least someone understood sky glow...

HOWEVER... question specificlly referenced human references, so I see how the favors sway... you didn't identify your scopes, and you may not know what any of our environmental crap means... but don't bitch 20 years from now when I'm telling you what you need to do


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 21, 2014)

No, you lots by 15 points.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

by the way... EVERYONE should know what the GHG protocol is... it's important.... pay attention fools...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 21, 2014)

shut up sapper, i'm in a mood... one can't chop celery with a cast on


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 21, 2014)

See you guys tomorrow night at tribal Council where you will vote off one of your own.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> .... you may not know what any of our environmental crap means... but don't bitch 20 years from now when I'm telling you what you need to do


Solution: continue to cut down every tree in sight and fill every wetland around. Wait, wetlands are as real unicorns, right?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > .... you may not know what any of our environmental crap means... but don't bitch 20 years from now when I'm telling you what you need to do
> ...


dude... the question about light pollution you all totall effed up.... wetlands be damned, unicorns wouldn't stand a chance with ya'll you have no clue how to protect the environment with math


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


oking: mission accomplished


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


mission accomplished? so I still make pennies, you still pollute the environment and unicorns die... yeah, we are all happy aren't we?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2014)

In the context of this debate : yes. We won, you lost and I can proceed to push buttons that protecting the environment is all about magic and hocus pocus.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 22, 2014)

it is...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2014)

There are a couple of people in my office who handle the project lighting requirements (including light pollution). Unfortunately I'm not in a position to ask them to analyze a wizard convention... I found some equations to start working on it but there weren't any units with them. Then I looked at the base problem and saw we were dealing with a percentage, but could not determine what that percentage applied to. Do we assume each wand was 1 foot candle or were they 60 watt bulbs? Without knowing how bright the source was, we couldn't determine the distance away since sky glare has an inverse relationship to distance from the source. So you can see that being 10 percent away from a candle is significantly different than being 10 percent away from a metal halide...

Hence our argument that there wasn't enough information.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2014)

And that didn't even take into consideration which of the 4 lumos charms were used...


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> And that didn't even take into consideration which of the 4 lumos charms were used...


BOOM!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 22, 2014)

Or the fact that the power of each lumos charm is dependent on the skill/ability of the wizard. Are we talking Dumbledor, or Ron Weesley?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 22, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 22, 2014)

I say they should disqualify EG for telling Jeff Probst, ER Sapper to shut up last night, and still have vote off a tribe member.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Feb 22, 2014)

Meh, she's just not used to losing.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 22, 2014)

I was pretty impressed with the quality of the questions. When I first saw the deadlines for submitting the questions I thought they were waaaay to short to come up with something really good. I think both teams did a great job on this one.


----------

